# Ventilation for smaller grow rooms



## I EAT WEED (Mar 17, 2009)

I notice on the forum a lot of advice is given and there are so many variables for each person's room, that it gets confusing.  I have questions for people that have smaller grows 2-5 plants, depending on size...in a closet most likely.

My main question at this point is ventilation.  I'm stepping up from computer fans to an inline fan and I'm concerned about a few things.  First being noise, but good insulation can take of that.  The major concern is stink.

I originally wanted to run the fan on a thermostat, but then I started thinking.  If I have an intake fan on the bottom of the box, and another fan blowing around the inside...if I use a thermostat to control the exhaust, then what happens when it isn't running.  It isn't going to be cleaning via the carbon filter, and all the air in the box will remain the same since it is an airtight box.

I was thinking...would it be a good idea to use a fan controller and slow down the exhaust fan slow enough to keep it running/filtering 24/7 instead of thermostatically controlling it?


----------



## growright35 (Mar 17, 2009)

In my opinion yes. I have a fridge grow that is obviously very insulated and air tight. I have dimmer switches on bathroom type fans that allows me to control them. For me I found there is a certain setting area that is optimal. If they run at full blast it also kicks up the speed of the intake fan creating more noise and not necessarily helping the air flow. I think to high pulls the good air out too fast and may actually cause more heat. I still am struggling to find that perfect place. But I definetly think 24/7 is your best bet for a small grow.


----------



## I EAT WEED (Mar 17, 2009)

Yea, I'm thinking about a smaller CPU fan for the intake, and a 4" inline, around 150CFM for the exhaust right now.

I'll just leave them on and have a constant flow of air.  The only reason I'm even using an expensive inline fan is because of the carbon filter.  I have had good success in the past with 2 plants, 2 CPU's, and a small circulating fan.  Temps were a lil high, but nothing to worry about.  I'm hoping with a nice inline fan, I can keep temps optimal, and keeps smells to a minimal!


----------



## MindzEye (Mar 18, 2009)

I dont mess with cpu or bathroom fans, i use hid lighting so I need a lot of cooling power, I use a dayton 140cfm blower.. I use that because I can get those fans for very cheap.. If I had to buy one it would be a vortex or somthing similar...


----------



## I EAT WEED (Mar 18, 2009)

well the fan i was getting for exhaust is an elicent and is about 200bucks...so it's a good fan.

the cpu fan would be just a step above a passive intake...by adding a 50cfm fan as an intake, i figured it would help


----------



## MindzEye (Mar 18, 2009)

I just added a duct booster fan to right before the blower... I use passive intake with a piece of pre filter material over it... Works fine in 6 sq ft grow area with 400w hps


----------



## Relentless999 (Apr 6, 2009)

im also interested in fans.. Im lost.. i need setups for my homebox l with 600hps


----------



## Shockeclipse (Apr 7, 2009)

I am just finishing my grow room and I have a 178cfm Can-fan pulling through my 1000w HPS.  Its really not that loud at all, you can barely hear it when the door is closed.  I was planning on running mine 24/7.  Are you just trying to save on electricity by running it slower at night?  Would your intake still be running full steam? Not sure why you would want to do this.


----------



## hydrotoker (Apr 7, 2009)

I have a small grow of 3 to 5 plants. I use my closet where the washer/dryer are suppose to be. I use a 400HPS light and dont use an exhaust fan. I rarely veg my plants. I set my lights to be on when I'm home so a small fan will blow the heat to the rest of my place. I turn my A/C off and use the heat of the lamp.


----------



## Shockeclipse (Apr 7, 2009)

hydrotoker said:
			
		

> I have a small grow of 3 to 5 plants. I use my closet where the washer/dryer are suppose to be. I use a 400HPS light and dont use an exhaust fan. I rarely veg my plants. I set my lights to be on when I'm home so a small fan will blow the heat to the rest of my place. I turn my A/C off and use the heat of the lamp.


You should really exhaust, what size is the space and what are your temps.  What do you mean you rarely veg?  You turn off your ac to use the heat off your lamp?  That doesn't make sense to me.


----------

